# Last Tango in Halifax



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 10, 2014)

Anybody besides me watch this on PBS? I'm steaming right now because I was going to auto-tune it to watch this evening...and it's been pre-empted for doo-wop music. Grrrrr. That probably means it's fund-raising time, dammit. Fund-raising season...at least here...has always been in October and in April. This is August. Somebody can't read the calendar.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, I watched all the series of this programme, very well acted.I know Halifax well, but I am amazed that someone in the US can understand the Yorkshire accents?Somebody I know who lives in Cornwall complained to me about not understanding all the dialogue, and that's in England! You just want to see the next episode to see what happens don't you? Having seen it all now, I won't spoil it for you by saying anything about the plot.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh yes I watched all of it it was the best drama we'd had on tv by far for a very long time, it was brilliantly acted, very believable unlike so many drams on TV where you can sit and shake your head thinking hmmm. that wouldn't happen in real life!  It received loads of awards and rightly so, can't wait for the next series!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 10, 2014)

The most recent episode here was the "wedding" wedding of Alan and Celia, dopey Gillian who just can't seem to get her head on straight telling her secret to far too many people, Caroline all at sea about her useless husband and her feelings for Kate. If Gillian isn't careful, she's going to find herself on the inside looking out, and if Caroline doesn't chuck that nitwit she's married to she'll lose any chance she has with Kate. Goodness!

Maybe I don't have any trouble deciphering the accent because I'm a Yooper. (I'm told we all talk like that!) We joke that the Upper Peninsula in Michigan is "South Canada", and my people were Canadians. My dad/aunts/uncles were first-generation Americans. Wait...my paternal grandmother was from Canada by way of Cornwall. Paternal grandfather, Quebecois (Montrealais).


----------



## Casper (Aug 10, 2014)

_*I love this series and haven't missed one episode. I'm an Aussie and had no problem understanding the Yorkshire accents at all.:bigwink:
Great show and can't wait for another season.:yes:*_


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2014)

What I loved about Last Tango was that you couldn't pre-empt what was about to happen as in most dramas...every scene was a surprise. ...and the wedding scene was genius, who expected Derek Jacobi to sing... brilliant!!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2014)

I think the secret of it's success is that the acting, plot, dialogue all came together so well. Each character is well rounded and not the usual cardboard cutout, you actually cared about what happened to them.Glad that you all understood the accents, although bet you wouldn't with the latest offering 'Jamaica Inn' !!! Such Cornish mumblings in the dark, that nobody here could hear or understand a word [not even in Cornwall.] Such a shame as it could have been wonderful.Do you get Downton Abbey in the US?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2014)

I love this series! I can pretty well understand the accents so far. "Downwon Abbey" is also a great hit in the US.

 I enjoy many of the shows from Britian. The funniest ever was "Absolutely Fabulous", followed closely by" Keeping Up Appearances"... two oldies but goodies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 11, 2014)

Do we get Downton Abbey in the US? Oh, yeah! It has a huge following, and even my 53-year-old DS is hooked. The only thing I DON'T like about it is that the season is so short. To console myself, I watch every single re-run.

I love Keeping Up Appearances. Hyacinth...what is there to say? LOL I watch the re-runs of this, one, too, and never get tired of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2014)

Radish rose I agree , I still watch the old re-runs of keeping up appearances and sometime absolutely fabulous too...but I like some American comedies better. I love all the old reruns of Cheers,:cheers1: and real oldies such as Golden girls which we watched first here in the 80's and I was only in my 20's and loved it even tho' it was about old women lol  but I still watch an episode most days  to chill me after a hard day at work...and currently I watch all the old reruns of Everyone loves Raymond, that's hillarious!! :fun:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Aug 11, 2014)

I have seen a few episodes of Last Tango in Halifax, the last being the wedding and enjoyed it very much.
I can watch repeats of Keeping up Appearances as it is so funny, always good for a laugh.  
Have watched Coronation Street for many years, although I think the story lines were better years ago but
times have changed and I guess the writers are trying to keep up.


----------

